# 1989 Gibson Les Paul Custom (unprofessional refin



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

1989 Gibson Les Paul Custom (unprofessional refin), 1989 Gibson Les Paul Custom (unprofessional refin) | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji Price: $ 2,200

How many botched up Customs are there??? 2nd one in a week...

This one looks like there's a mystery repair under some bondo, or wall plaster...not sure what that is.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like the neck was snapped off of it.

Intonation looks spot on though.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It says no repairs but that looks like bondo where the neck joins the body. Not worth what they’re asking.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

It was $2000 yesterday, now 2200. Kijiji.
Given the unknowns for sure it's not worth it. Maybe $1000? $1300? 
What would a neck rebuild and refinish cost at Freddy's Frets or with someone like Bartlett? Then you have a refinished Custom worth...$2500? Maybe $3k?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1989 Gibson Les Paul Custom | King Kong Guitar Exchange


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That is one nasty looking neck joint repair, "unprofessional" is putting it mildly.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I wouldn't touch it unless the owner stripped the finish off that neck joint area completely.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

He says right in the ad, no repairs or cracks. Why would he lie?? Hahahah...ha.


----------

